# Neues Unterforum



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2005)

Da ja immer mehr Treffen von Boardies organisiert und durchgeführt werden, haben wir extra ein neues Unterforum für Euch installiert. 

Denn bisher wurden die Treffen entweder bei Termine, im Laberforum oder in den entsprechenden PLZ - Foren bekannt gegeben und dort auch gepostet.

Durch das neue Forum soll Euch die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, schnell und einfach zu sehen, wo und wann sich Boardies treffen können.

Seid also bitte so gut, und postet zukünftig die Termine und Orte für Eure Treffen im neuen Unterforum "AB - Treffen", am besten gleich mit der PLZ im Titel (Beispiel: PLZ 6: 6. Treffen der Saar-Pfälzischen AB-Veteranen)

Verzichtet bitte auf Diskussionen in den Threads im Treffenforum, denn sonst wirds gleich wieder unübersichtlich.

Auch wenn Ihr schon in den anderen genannten Foren Eure Treffen bekannt gegeben und organisiert habt, wäre es klasse, wenn Ihr dann zusätzlich hier den Termin und den Ort reinstellen würdet, vielleicht gleich mit einem Link auf den Originalthread. So können dann Mitglieder und Gäste auf einen Blick schnell erkennen, wann und wo ein Treffen stattfindet.

Hier gehts zum neuen Forum!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Moin Moin ,
klasse Idee von Euch Thomas . #6  #6  #6 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## ShogunZ (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Finde ich auch sehr gut.
MfG Tom


----------



## Schwabenhorscht (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Hallo,

genausoo könnte man es doch auch bei den Vorstellungen machen, oder?

Denke, daß das nicht schlecht wäre!

vgl. Thread

Gruß
Schwabenhorscht


----------



## Alexander2781 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Tolle Sache!!!


----------



## Rotauge (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Prima Idee, Thomas


----------



## atair (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Echt jut, die Idee!!
Aber Thomas hat Recht wenn er sich um die Übersichtlichkeit des Unterforums 'n paar Sorgen macht.
Also Männer's (und Mädels!), nich diskutieren sondern Trefftermine posten!!!
...und verlinken natürlich....
in diesem Sinne:


----------



## Uwe_H (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Neues Unterforum*

Ist ja eine tolle Idee...man könnte es ja so halten, dass in diesen Threads nichts gepostet wird ausser dem Termin und einem Link zum entsprechenden Terminfred...dann findet doch jeder das, was er gerne finden will!!!


----------

